# USB Flash Drive "write Protected"



## vcp (May 21, 2006)

HELP - I have a Kingston Data Traveler 512mb USB flash drive which is feeling quite sick! I deleted all documents off the flash drive, and now it has become file type 'RAW' and write protected. I have tried to reformat the drive, but I keep getting a windows message that the drive is write protected. I now have a drive that is totally useless, and I;m at my wit's end. I've tried formating via disk management, with no success.

Anyone have any ideas on how to restore the drive to it's former glory?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it may have simply gone bas - i notice on google quite a lot of this and th esamsung model seem to have the same fault and returnes

also here
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/469209-disk-flash-drive-cannot-formatted.html


----------

